# January 2015 Book Count



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.1. A Dog's Journey: A Novel (A Dog's Purpose Series - Book 2) by W. Bruce Cameron
2.2. Vendetta (SisterHood - Book 3) by Fern Michaels
3.3. Stress Less by Joey Lott
4.4. The Boxcar Children (The Boxcar Children Graphic Novels - Book 1) by Gertrude Chandler Warner
5.5. The Jury (Sisterhood - Book 4) by Fern Michaels
6.6. Long Walk Home by Will North
7.7. The Book of a Thousand Days by Shannon Hale
8.8. Speed Reading: Speed Reading for Experts: Advance techniques to take your reading speed beyond and to the Next...by Lisa Blisom
9.9. Yiddish Kitchen - Grain Free Jewish Recipes for The Holidays and Everyday by Simone Miller and Jennifer Robins
10.10. Live It! Achieve Success by Living with Purpose by Jairek Robbins


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

January 2015

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 1/1/15 on page 182
2.  American Tabloid (DTB) as of 1/1/15 on page 65
3.  Izzy and Lenore (audiobook) began 1/1/15, completed 1/3/15, 240 pages read
4.  The Cold Dish (audiobook) began 1/4/15, completed 1/13/15, 400 pages read
5.  Ready Player One (audiobook) began 1/13/15, completed 1/23/15, 384 pages read
6.  Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter (audiobook) began 1/23/15, completed 1/29/15, 304 pages read
7.  Mr. Mercedes (audiobook) began 1/29/15, as of 1/31/15 on page 10

Pages Read in January 2015:  1338
Books Read in January 2015:  4
Pages Read in 2015:  1338
Books Read in 2015:  4


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

1.1    Salvation in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
2.2    Midnight in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
3.3    Interlude in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
4.4    Big Jake (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
5.5    Haunted in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
6.6    Eternity in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
7.7    Ritual in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
8.8    Missing in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
9.9    Possession in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
10.10 Chaos in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
11.11 Promises in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished*****
12.12 Kindred in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
13.13 Taken in Death (Novella) by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
14.14 Insatiable Appetites by Stuart Woods, finished****
15.15 Fantasy in death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
16.16 Indulgence in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished**** 
17.17 Treachery in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
18.18 New York to Dallas by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
19.19 Celebrity in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
20.20 Delusion in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
21.21 Calculated in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
22.22 Thankless in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
23.23 Concealed in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
24.24 Festive in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished*****
25.25 Foul Justice by M A Comley, finished****
26.26 Guaranteed Justice by M A Comley, finished****
27.27 Ultimate Justice by M A Comley, finished****
28.28 Virtual Justice by M A Comley, finished****
29.29 Hostile Justice  by M A Comley, finished****
30.30 Tortured in Justice  by M A Comley, finished****
31.31 Rough in Justice  by M A Comley, finished****
32.32 Fantasy in Death by J. D. Robb, audio, finished****
G


----------

